# Best way to tow trailer from Riverton to Duck Creek Village?



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Needing to tow my trailer from Riverton to Duck Creek. I am hoping some of you Southern Boys can give me the best advice on the quickest and easiest trip there?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like mellow drives so I would take I-15 south to Scipio, then take Hwy 50 to Salina, then take I-70 South to Sevier and connect to Hwy 89 until UT 14.

I love the drive down Highway 89. Its pretty mellow and flat, so you don't have any big hills to climb.

I actually just drove this way to Hwy 12 in July towing a trailer with my Tacoma. Pretty easy drive.


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

Bax* gives good directions... SR14 is steep for pulling a trailer unless you have a diesel, its better to come from the east rather than Cedar City. If you want to take I-15 for the bulk of the drive then cut across Hwy 20 just south of Beaver and take it to Hwy 89 then proceed south to Long Valley Jct.


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

My 2 cents is to listen on what Bax and Plot said. I can't count how many trucks I've seen break down going up cedar canyon that couldn't handle the steep grade. 
And the fact I love Hwy 89


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

What's been said above I agree with. Quickest and easiest are not the same thing.

If your truck has enough power and it's not on a Friday afternoon 15 to Cedar then up 14 is the quickest. But Bax gave you the easiest. Then also what Plotrunner said highway 20 or even I 70 but these aren't the quickest.

All my trucks are Powerstrokes so if it was me I would go all the way to Cedar and then up 14. I don't like pulling trailers on 2 lane highways if I can help it.

Friday afternoon can get heavy traffic up 14 from the Nevada crowd. But the steepest part is only a few miles. It is 18 miles from Cedar to the top. And you are only on a two lane for about 30 miles.


----------

